# Eclipse Update Site für Intranet mit Buckminster Plugin nicht vollständig



## xhi2018 (10. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

wie in diesem Beitrag beschrieben, versuche ich eine Eclipse Update Site für eine Gruppe von Entwicklern im Intranet aufzubauen.

Ziel soll sein, dass alle Entwickler mit den selben Plugins/Versionen arbeiten und sich nicht jeder neue Plugin Versionen aus dem Internet ziehen muß, sondern diese über die Update Site im Intranet zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Mit dem Buckminster Plugin bin ich nun schon recht weit gekommen - leider hab ich noch so ein paar kleine Probleme 

Die Idee war, dass ich eine Eclipse Installation (Aufbereitung) verwende, in diese Eclipse Installation (Aufbereitung) werden dann alle Plugins die über die Intranet Update Site zur Verfügung gestellt werden sollen installiert - zusätzlich noch das Buckminster Plugin. Danach gehe ich - wie in dem oben verlinkten Beitrag beschrieben - vor um mir die Update Site über das Buckminster Plugin zu erstellen.

Ich habe mir in dieser Eclipse Installation (Aufbereitung) dann das Web Tools Platform installiert und mir die UpdateSite erstellen lassen und im Intranet zur Verfügung gestellt.

Wenn ich nun versuche über eine andere Eclipse Installation von dieser Update Site das Web Tools Platform zu installieren, dann scheitert diese Installation daran, dass über die Update Site offensichtlich nicht alle benötigen Plugins/Features zur Verfügung stehen...

Ich hoffe mit dieser Beschreibung kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben, wo ich ansetzen könnte die Sache zu klären...

vielen Dank im voraus ...


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jul 2009)

Die Fehlermeldung würde in diesem Fall helfen. Wahrscheinlich fehlt einfach ein Feature, oder die Update-Site enthält die platformabhängigen Teile nur für eine Platform (kein Delta-Pack installiert).
Beim Versuch zu installieren sollte eine Fehlermeldung kommen welche Abhängigkeit fehlt.


----------



## xhi2018 (14. Jul 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Die Fehlermeldung würde in diesem Fall helfen. Wahrscheinlich fehlt einfach ein Feature, oder die Update-Site enthält die platformabhängigen Teile nur für eine Platform (kein Delta-Pack installiert).
> Beim Versuch zu installieren sollte eine Fehlermeldung kommen welche Abhängigkeit fehlt.


Hier ist die Fehlermeldung. Es scheint schon so zu sein wie Du sagts, dass ein Plugin oder Bundle über die Update Site nicht zur Verfügung gestellt wird - aber warum ???:L
	
	
	
	





```
Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
Software being installed: WST Common Core 3.1.0.v200903021835-7B77FXTF7RZHITIwQkLs_V 
(org.eclipse.wst.common_core.feature.feature.group 3.1.0.v200903021835-7B77FXTF7RZHITIwQkLs_V)
Missing requirement: EMF Workbench Edit Plug-in 1.1.300.v200811200330 
(org.eclipse.wst.common.emfworkbench.integration 1.1.300.v200811200330) 
requires 'bundle org.eclipse.emf.edit [2.4.0,3.0.0)' 
but it could not be found
Cannot satisfy dependency:
From: WST Common Core 3.1.0.v200903021835-7B77FXTF7RZHITIwQkLs_V 
(org.eclipse.wst.common_core.feature.feature.group 3.1.0.v200903021835-7B77FXTF7RZHITIwQkLs_V)
To: org.eclipse.wst.common.emfworkbench.integration [1.1.300.v200811200330
```
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann fehlt auf der UpdateSite wohl das Plugin
	
	
	
	





```
org.eclipse.wst.common.emfworkbench.integration 1.1.300.v200811200330
```
oder
	
	
	
	





```
org.eclipse.emf.edit 2.4.0,3.0.0
```
Aber in meiner "Aufbereitungs-"Installation ist das Plugin installiert (über "Help" => "About Eclipse SDK" => Button "Installation Details" => Reiter "Configuration":

```
...
Id: org.eclipse.wst.common.core, Version: 1.1.201.v200806010600
Id: org.eclipse.wst.common.emf, Version: 1.1.300.v200905060430
Id: org.eclipse.wst.common.emfworkbench.integration, Version: 1.1.300.v200811200330
Id: org.eclipse.wst.common.environment, Version: 1.0.202.v200807161459
Id: org.eclipse.wst.common.fproj.feature.group, Version: 3.1.0.v200906080522-377-8s733L3F3J3DAB
....
Id: org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi, Version: 2.5.0.v200906151043
Id: org.eclipse.emf.edit, Version: 2.5.0.v200906151043
Id: org.eclipse.emf.edit.ui, Version: 2.5.0.v200906151043
Id: org.eclipse.equinox.app, Version: 1.2.0.v20090520-1800...
```
Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht, das Buckminster Plugin nimmt die abhängigen Features/Plugins/Bundles mit in die Update Site...:bahnhof:

schon mal vielen, vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe ...


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jul 2009)

Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden. Buckminster kann zwar Abhängigkeiten Auflösen, allerdings macht es bei der Semantik einer Update-Site keinen Sinn alle Dependencies zu includieren (sonst wäre jede Update-Site riesig). Update Sites sind in der Regel nicht self-contained (genau wie features) sondern gehen definieren Abhängigkeiten die vorher installiert werden müssen, daher werden nicht alle abhängigen Plugins automatisch inkludiert. 
Du musst daher ein Feature erstellen das alle Features und Plugins (+ deren abhängigkeiten) enthält die du anbieten möchtest. Da du ja deine Platform bereits entsprechend bestückt und dort sind alle Abhängigkeiten vorhanden, daher sollte es eigentlich genügen wenn du einfach einfach ein Feature erstellst und dann alle vorhanden Features inkludierst.


----------



## xhi2018 (15. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
danke für Deine Antwort!





Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Du musst daher ein Feature erstellen das alle Features und Plugins (+ deren abhängigkeiten) enthält die du anbieten möchtest. Da du ja deine Platform bereits entsprechend bestückt und dort sind alle Abhängigkeiten vorhanden, daher sollte es eigentlich genügen wenn du einfach einfach ein Feature erstellst und dann alle vorhanden Features inkludierst.


genau das hab ich eigentlich gemacht - zumindest hab ich gemeint es so gemacht zu haben. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe eine separate Eclipse Installation mit allen Plugins (+ dem Buckminster Plugin) die ich auf der Intranet Update Site zur Verfügung stellen möchte. Mit dieser Eclipse Installation habe ich einen Workspace eingerichtet und darin ein Feature Projekt für meine Intranet Update Site. 
In der feature.xml habe ich über "Included Features" Button "Add..." alle Features (Strg + A) ausgewählt, dann die Buckminster Features deselektiert, weil ich Buckminster aktuell nicht über die Update Site verteilen will. Bei den "Included Features" taucht aber kein Eintrag von
	
	
	
	





```
org.eclipse.wst.common.emfworkbench.integration 1.1.300.v200811200330
```
oder
	
	
	
	





```
org.eclipse.emf.edit 2.4.0,3.0.0
```
auf.
In der build.properties hab ich noch ein wenig die category bearbeitet und die Update Site dann über "Invoce Action" => "site.p2" erstellt. 

So richtig versteh ich das leider noch nicht & danke für Deine Hilfe...


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jul 2009)

Nun, das wundert mich dann zwar etwas, aber anscheinend sind diese PlugIns in keinen einzigem Feature organisiert. Dann musst du sie separat in deinem Feature bei included PlugIns führen. Falls es noch mehere solcher unmanaged plugins geben sollte, wirst du auch die zusätzlich in dein Feature aufnehmen müssen. Alternativ dazu kann dein Feature auch *alle* PlugIns inkludieren, allerdings ist die Update Site dann etwas redundant und größer als notwendig.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jul 2009)

Das hier dürfte genau das richtige für dich sein, der neue Update-Site Aggregator:
Getting Started With Aggregator (Buckminster - Eclipsepedia)


----------



## xhi2018 (27. Jul 2009)

Hallo,



Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Das hier dürfte genau das richtige für dich sein, der neue Update-Site Aggregator:
> Getting Started With Aggregator (Buckminster - Eclipsepedia)



:toll: & vielen Dank für den Link - leider ist der nicht ganz vollständig, da fehlt die schließende Klammer am Ende  Hier die korrekte URL zu Getting Started With Aggregator (Buckminster - Eclipsepedia).

Werd' ich mir auf jeden Fall anschauen & merci nochmal!


----------

